# Detailing News -Ultimate Finish BigBoi BlowR Pro



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News from Ultimate Finish - Pre Oder Today !

Touchless Car Drying For Detailing Professionals.

As every detailer knows, non-contact detailing methods greatly reduce the chances of putting scratches into paintwork. Whilst the wash process still requires a mitt, the drying process no longer requires a drying cloth!

Dust and dirt can become trapped in the long, absorbent fibres of drying cloths and can cause scratches when the towel is rubbed over the paint. The edges of cloths can cause marks as the towel is 'whipped' back and forth. Synthetic chamois can be ineffective in soaking up water and natural chamois can remove wax protection. Using the BigBoi BlowR Pro eliminates all these possibilities, so you never have to worry about inadvertently marking your paintwork when drying it.

The BigBoi BlowR Pro is the most powerful unit of its type in the industry, with two 1400 watt motors that use heated, filtered air to chase water off paintwork, metal, glass and chrome. The blast of air forces trapped water out from behind badges, head and taillight surrounds, mirror housings and other hard to reach areas. The BlowR Pro is supplied with three interchangeable nozzles to ensure air can be directed along channels and grooves. The BigBoi Temperature Technology (BTT) function ensures the BlowR Pro uses air heated to 20 degrees C above ambient air temperature for optimum drying and evaporation. Select from four wind speeds depending on the task at hand.










Features & Benefits:
•Touchless drying keeps paintwork safe from scratches & swirls
•Powerful twin motors blast water out of traps & away from surfaces
•Dries vehicles up to 80 times faster than traditional drying methods
•Great for drying around filler caps, wheel spokes, callipers & nuts
•Adjustable wind control from 72km/h up to 288km/h (45mph - 179mph)
•BigBoi Temperature Technology (BTT) - fixed at 20 degrees C above ambient air temperature for faster evaporation
•Uses filtered air - safer than using a leaf blower or pet dryer
•Use on paint, glass, wheels, chrome, fabric convertible roofs
•Safe for use on all finishes including vinyl wrapped & satin matte
•Supplied with 3 interchangeable nozzles
•Foam air filter included (washable & reusable)






Technical Specification:
•2 x 1400-watt twin motor system producing up to 4HP
•3.5m commercial grade hose
•Neoprene rubber hose nozzle
•Low noise reduction twin filter system
•EZ Change foam filter
•Wheel-base with front pivoting wheels for manoeuvrability 
•BigBoi Temperature Technology (BTT) keeps air at 20 degrees Celsius higher than the surrounding environment
•Size: 45 x 40 x 20cm
•Weight: 3kgs

PRE ORDER FOR DECEMBER - Check it out here http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/bigboi/blowr-pro.aspx


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I have a Metro Vac Sidekick Blaster and although I use it to clear out the nooks and crannies it quickly became apparent that the force is so great that get it anywhere near the floor and you are going to disturb all the grit on the drive or garage floor - not good when it comes to the subsequent stages of detailing. I guess you pays your money and takes your choice.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Leaf vac does me, it’s a Stihl petrol beast which makes short work of blowing the majority off before a final squirt of QD and a dab from a towel. 

And it wasn’t a additional purchase. 

179 MPH? Really? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

£310 is going to put people off, if I could try it first as to gauge an idea if it's worth the money or not, then you don't mind the purchase.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Eliminates vacuuming, hmmm I don't think so. 
I'd be interested at the £150 mark, but over £300....no thanks


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

I keep looking at the Master Blaster Car Dryer & still not made up my mind :wall:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Find out more here - http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/...ers-blowing-the-water-out-of-the-competition/


----------

